# Camarillo Airshow 2012



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2012)

What a day yesterday. Hot and sunny, with significant aluminum overcast. Got to meet and speak with some of the veterans of the 325th FG "Checkertail Clan". They had a good amount of aircraft mix and the flow went better than in previous years with less pauses between acts. I say Wheels at the veterans area. I was trying to herd all the 325th guys together for a photo, but couldn't make it work, so I didn;t get as much time to chat as I would have liked.

Warning, this first post is going to have quite a few photos. I will be out there again today with my son to teach the next generation of photographers. He'll be toting the D-50 with the 70-300.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 19, 2012)

Great selection of aircraft, and great photos!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2012)

Two thumbs up from me.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2012)

Two thumbs up from me.

Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. More shots today coming up.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic Eric! That Northrop is a real beauty!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2012)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2012)

fantastic as always Eric


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool shots Eric. 

I left a little early on Saturday. Too much sun...  

Did the F7F Tigercat fly this year?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/F7F-3P_Tigercat.jpg
(I figure you know what it is but the pic is for the benefit of those who don't. 8) )


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, Wheels, the Togercat showed up Sunday morning just before the pilots briefing and flew in the afternoon warbird program. The big gaggle at the end was awesome! I had my son out for his first airshow shoot. He was so excited when all the warbirds kept coming down the taxiway. T-6s (5), Nanchangs (4) Navions (5), B-25, C-53, F6F, F7F, F8F, SBD, Zero, Corsair, Albatross, P-38, FW-190, 2 P-51s, 2 Spitfires, P-40 and a P-47. These all went out and were flying at one time. Talk about getting a warbird woody!  It'll take a couple of days to hear right again and get all the dust from the run-ups out of my pores. 

As we were leaving, I asked Jacob if he had fun. He said YEAH! He said his feet hurt. I asked if his arms felt like rubbery noodles from holding up and swinging around the camera. Yep. Tired and thirsty? Yep. So I said, "Let's see, exhausted dehydrated, sore but strangely content at the same time. Welcome to the family business, son.".

I have a ton of shots to go through, but here is one from Sunday that I really liked.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2012)

I got the galleries posted to the website last night. Click the banner below to see the 36 galleries.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2012)

Awesome pics Eric, you da man!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2012)

Great stuff Eric!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice shots Eric. 
The ones Jacob shot came out well too. Once he gets a little better with the prop blur you are going to have some serious competition. 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I know, wheels, he has a good eye. I set him up with auto for the first go round. I'm going to start introducing him to shutter priority very soon. He has a steady hand and the lens is considerably lighter than mine. 

I got an invitation to the VIP chalet for the Apple Valley show this year (some of my photos are on their poster). The airshow coordinator e-mailed me last night and asked me to bring Jacob along. I was also asked to submit one his photos to the Pacific Flyer. So he may get one in print, on his first shoot! Sheesh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2012)

Look out Dad!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I like it though. Once he gets the hang of it, we'll be able to provide that much more coverage to events, a double threat!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet stuff Eric and Jacob!!!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 2, 2012)

Great set of shots from you guys !. Gonna have to come up with a handle for little 'un now


----------



## N4521U (Sep 2, 2012)

Have I said how much I mis US air shows!!!!!!!

Great stuff.


----------

